# dual tuner use



## azdr (Mar 4, 2006)

I just got the R15 a few days ago.

On my previous Hughes hdvr2, I was able to toggle between the two tuners
to channel surf and always had the 30min live record backup so that I could be watching two live shows at once by toggling back and forth.

Unless I'm missing something there doesn't seem to be the ability to switch tuners with the R15 so that the live record backup is maintained on both tuners.

Any help in figuring out how to switch tuners without losing live recording will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The R15 doesn't have two live buffers (as the DTivos do)

It has two tuners, but it doesn't have two buffers.

Also right now.... You lose the live buffer when you go to a recorded program.
DirecTV knows about both issues, and is working on correcting the 2nd one.

We don't know for certain if they will modify the system to do the dual live buffers or not.


----------



## ScottJ (Mar 3, 2006)

I confirmed last night the 500 series I just bought at Best Buy has the 2nd bug. A very LAME oversight IMO.

If I can't get my dual-live buffers back I'll miss them but not as critical as a buffer while I watch something recorded.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15 doesn't have two live buffers (as the DTivos do)
> 
> It has two tuners, but it doesn't have two buffers.
> 
> ...


It would be a dissappointment if they chose not to "correct" the lack of dual buffers. One would think they would want to add features on top of their existing platform to accentuate their own product. Surely this is not a "TiVo patent" issue.

Not an encouraging sign to hear that the priority has fallen from "it will be fixed in one of the first updates" to "We don't know for certain if they will modify the system to do the dual live buffers or not."


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Given some of the other problems folks have found with the R15 (slowness to respond, freezes, needing to place the unit in standby overnight) we may not see dual live buffers with this unit possibly due to a poorly sized processor. Could just be DTV found that the ole girl ain't got the horsepower to handle scheduling, recording and dual live buffers.

BTW, does anyone know what processor is in the R15?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Gosh, I REALLY hope that is not the problem. Seems just too obvious a thing to miss...but then again.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Think about it. When you put the unit in standby you loose the one live buffer. When you watch a recorded show you loose the one live buffer.

It could be due to a under powered CPU or another option would be the operating system's (whatever that is) inability to multi-task.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Given some of the other problems folks have found with the R15 (slowness to respond, freezes, needing to place the unit in standby overnight) we may not see dual live buffers with this unit possibly due to a poorly sized processor. Could just be DTV found that the ole girl ain't got the horsepower to handle scheduling, recording and dual live buffers.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know what processor is in the R15?


So explain to why you think it would be able to dual buffer when it can dual record?


----------



## Fygg (Oct 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> BTW, does anyone know what processor is in the R15?


Here's a block diagram of the r15 as presented for type approval.
https://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/oet/forms/blobs/retrieve.cgi?attachment_id=544916&native_or_pdf=pdf

From that doc, the r15 uses a STMicroelectronics dual core risc STi5528.


> _from the Anglia site:_
> For the management of real time functions such as audio and video decoding and demultiplexing, the STi5528 employs an ST20 core running at 166MHz.
> ...
> For application software, the STi5528 provides a 200MHz ST40 processor capable of running all the popular operating systems used in today's STBs including Linux and Windows CE.


... the 200mhz core is what is driving the gui/subsystem and rates at 360 MIPS, 1.2Gflops.

_all info simply gleened from the 'net. I have no inside source or info._


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> So explain to why you think it would be able to dual buffer when it can dual record?


Just a hunch. If the R15 could offer dual live buffers and keep those buffers running while watching a recorded program (like other DVRs) why not do it?


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am new to the r-15.How do you switch between tuners?
Thank you.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Just a hunch. If the R15 could offer dual live buffers and keep those buffers running while watching a recorded program (like other DVRs) why not do it?


Probably lack of insight into what people actually want. I just don't see it being any harder for them to have dual buffers then it is for them to have dual recordings. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jtb50 said:


> I am new to the r-15.How do you switch between tuners?
> Thank you.


As stated in the reply to the Original Post.

You can't... There is only 1 buffered tuner


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As stated in the reply to the Original Post.
> 
> You can't... There is only 1 buffered tuner


Sorry i am not as well informed as you sir,it probably pisses you off some of the stupid questions you here.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jtb50 said:


> Sorry i am not as well informed as you sir,it probably pisses you off some of the stupid questions you here.


If you actually read the posts before you asked the question that had been asked and answered in this exact thread you would have been as well informed as him.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jtb50 said:


> Sorry i am not as well informed as you sir,it probably pisses you off some of the stupid questions you here.


I can understand your question, not stupid. Earlier in the thread Earl mention that the R15 does have two tuners but not two live buffers. Thus you asked how you could switch between the two tuners.

Answer is your can't, and you don't need to as you only have one live buffer. On the DTivos it would prove useful to switch between the two tuners/buffers by pressing LiveTV over and over. On the R15 that issue is moot as there is only one buffer so only one tuner you can buffer....view.

Sorry JTB. In rereading the responses and your question I can see why you asked it.


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> If you actually read the posts before you asked the question that had been asked and answered in this exact thread you would have been as well informed as him.


I was not aware that dual live buffers= a button on the remote to switch to the other tuner.No more stupid questions from me.I thought the Tivo Community was harsh.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jtb50 said:


> Sorry i am not as well informed as you sir,it probably pisses you off some of the stupid questions you here.


Hardly...

And please don't call me Sir... I am not a noble, nor that old... 

And if you follow my thread and post history... both here and at the other forums... I have a habit of answering the "reduntent" and "stupid" (your words, not mine) questions..... over and over again....

I don't mind it... So I apologize for it comming off as a "crass" answer.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jtb50 said:


> I was not aware that dual live buffers= a button on the remote to switch to the other tuner.No more stupid questions from me.I thought the Tivo Community was harsh.


The only stupid question, is the one not asked... (well that is true 99%) of the time.

Typed words always tend to be more "harsh" then they are intended to be...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

jtb50 said:


> I was not aware that dual live buffers= a button on the remote to switch to the other tuner.No more stupid questions from me.I thought the Tivo Community was harsh.


Why is it harsh? I was simply stating that earlier in the thread the question had been answered. There was no need for you to jump on earl for stating that. Sorry if it came across as harsh but then again so did your comment to him.


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> Why is it harsh? I was simply stating that earlier in the thread the question had been answered. There was no need for you to jump on earl for stating that. Sorry if it came across as harsh but then again so did your comment to him.


All i asked is how to switch tuners.Earl never replied with a comment,Next time i will know better.I am pretty sure Earl can fight his own battles.


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hardly...
> 
> And please don't call me Sir... I am not a noble, nor that old...
> 
> ...


You dont have to worry.You won't hear jack from me again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All right... let's get back on track regarding Dual Tunners...

All of this defending me... is giving me a bloated head...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All right... let's get back on track regarding Dual Tunners...
> 
> All of this defending me... is giving me a bloated head...


Well don't get too big of an ego I wasn't actually defending you as much as giving back the attitude that was given out. :lol:


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> Well don't get too big of an ego I wasn't actually defending you as much as giving back the attitude that was given out. :lol:


Sorry to have bothered you folks,it wont happen again,i guess DBS has its clicks also.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

There we go folks. So many of you complained about being kicked off TCF and TCF having an attitude, well I guess we fit into that same category now.

How about we be nice to each other and try not to judge? Too much to ask?

No one needs to get snooty and tell posters to re-read the threads. You can just leave it alone.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> There we go folks. So many of you complained about being kicked off TCF and TCF having an attitude, well I guess we fit into that same category now.
> 
> How about we be nice to each other and try not to judge? Too much to ask?
> 
> No one needs to get snooty and tell posters to re-read the threads. You can just leave it alone.


I wasn't getting snooty or being in a clique, I was simply stating that he had no right to give someone attitude about answering him. I only gave back what was given. I have no issues with questions being asked no matter if they where asked before or not. I do take exception to people being rude though.

Now with that said lets just continue talking about whatever was supposed to be talked about previously.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

"Back to Topic"  .........Excellent idea guys.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Donnie Byrd said:


> "Back to Topic"  .........Excellent idea guys.


So, back to topic = question asked and answered, right? If so close thread. Otherwise continue basic dual tuner 101 discussions/debates which have occured since Earl's post #2.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As you ask......


----------

